# Ramadan



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Ramadan starting in two weeks... im sure most of you are aware of fasting... so what would you reccomend for a diet plan??

Currently on a diet consisting of products for mass.

(Having a meal before sunrise and then allowed to eat after sunset)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

treat it like intermittant fasting (which is basically is), and try and eat all your days food in the hours between sunset and sunrise.

i'd probably go for high protein, low/moderate carbs, and high fat, as this should help keep your energy levels more constant.

you could of course stick to what you normally eat, but you may find it harder to fit it all in.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Sleep all day, Eat all night ??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

alot of my friends are muslim, i feel for them this time of the year. dont know how you can train without water or anything during the day :/ hope your gym is open late!


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> alot of my friends are muslim, i feel for them this time of the year. dont know how you can train without water or anything during the day :/ hope your gym is open late!


Wish gym was open late... or it was 24hrs!!

how about training 1 hour before fast opens... would you reccomend that?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

what would happen if you ate when you wasnt supposed to?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> what would happen if you ate when you wasnt supposed to?


it isnt necessary to ask questions like that


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

zainasaurus said:


> Wish gym was open late... or it was 24hrs!!
> 
> how about training 1 hour before fast opens... would you reccomend that?


personally id try to train as close to when fasting ends, even though you may be drained due to no food, it would be better as you can eat as much as you want then after gyming and all night etc. if you did it before sunrise (is your gym open this early?) then you wouldnt be able to feed during the day


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry no advice as such but would be great if zainasaurus could keep us posted on how you get on.

I'd be interested to know how training is affected and whether you find it harder to make good gains


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think through ramadan it would be more a case of maintaining rather than gaining, i rekon if you can come out of the month without losing anything then you have done well


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I asked a muslim who was a bodybuilder this very question, heres what he said:

*my personal approach-*

ok it is very possible to maintain what ever strength or muscle you have. keyword here being maintain

generally you want to cut your training intensity down to prevent overtraining. ( you are already training in a calorie deficit and even more expenditure will lose even more muscle mass).

generally i like to go back to a basic fully bodyworkout 2 times a week.

over the years i came up with 2 general nutritional attacks towards training.

1:

train about 1 1/2 hours before breaking fast.

the way i viewed this is that it would be no different from me waking up in the morning after all night not eating ( because i was asleep lol) and then going for an hour early morning run.

one problem i had with this was that i couldnt drink no water during my workouts which left me feeling ill and dehydrated but was able to join my family for a big meal afterwards which i would just time to breaking fast ( my mum would spend all day cooking).

2:

have a light meal upon breaking fast and train about an 45-hour afterwards.

i use to have somthing like a protein shake and two small bananas upon breaking fast and about an hour afterwards train using these as my energy sources. i was also able to drink water and be able to rehydrate myself.

some social implications this caused was that i couldnt sit with my family aftr a hard day and break fast with them, my mum would get very offended that i woudlnt eat her food with the family and came back like and hour afterwards to eat by myself.

hard think is when i decided to eat her food instead of a preworkout shake i ended out over stuffing my self and feeling bloated ( both through my own admission and my family.)

Nutrition

it is very possible to get 4-5 meals in during fasting...........not easy though

e.g

fast

6.00pm break fast.

7pm train

8pm postworkout shake

9pmpost workout meal

11pm meal2

5 am meal 3

trick is not to over stuff yourself and get bloated otherwise you will not be able to eat for hours afterwards.

as for supplement if you are really paranoid you can look at using glutamine or bcaa............already within the phd shakes.

thats about it ............wouldnt mind hearing other peoples opinions to make it as 'optimum' as possible but this is a good enough approach and works.

last of all ' perspective' training and eating for training aint the most imprtant thing in the world during this time. contrary to popular belief as a natural i highly doubt you will lose much at all or revert back to your pre training physique in the space of a month

just do the best you can with it.

This is the thread it came from:

http://www.phd-supplements.com/forum/showthread.php?t=359&highlight=Ramadan


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> personally id try to train as close to when fasting ends, even though you may be drained due to no food, it would be better as you can eat as much as you want then after gyming and all night etc. if you did it before sunrise (is your gym open this early?) then you wouldnt be able to feed during the day


Yeah thats what i intend to do. Before sunrise i doubt there will be any gym open at 3am in the morning.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> I asked a muslim who was a bodybuilder this very question, heres what he said:
> 
> *my personal approach-*
> 
> ...


ramadan moves back 11 days each year. This year ramadan is in summer.

therefore we have to close our fast at

3:30am

open around 8:45pm

so its much more harder.

will be starting next week, decided to train 1 hour before fast opens for 45 minutes each day on the weights. Will be writting diet info in a few days


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

what is gained by fasting according to your religious beliefs?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

ignore all the religion question zain as that is not the subject and will only lead to pointless comments.....is it possible to drink shakes throughout the day or is drinking not allowed either.....serious question as I have no idea...


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> ignore all the religion question zain as that is not the subject and will only lead to pointless comments.....is it possible to drink shakes throughout the day or is drinking not allowed either.....serious question as I have no idea...


No eating or drinking allowed, its gonna be hard. eating is only allowed after sunset and before sunrise.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

nibbsey said:


> Sleep all day, Eat all night ??


I wish!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think the no water bit is the hardest throughout the day. i remember training last year, my friend was like a zombie and strength completely down. good luck im sure you can maintain


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> Ramadan starting in two weeks... im sure most of you are aware of fasting... so what would you reccomend for a diet plan??
> 
> Currently on a diet consisting of products for mass.
> 
> (Having a meal before sunrise and then allowed to eat after sunset)


change religion?


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> i think the no water bit is the hardest throughout the day. i remember training last year, my friend was like a zombie and strength completely down. good luck im sure you can maintain


Thanks... im sure it wont be that bad... difficult but not that bad.

Just want to maintain really.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> what would happen if you ate when you wasnt supposed to?





Gee-bol said:


> what is gained by fasting according to your religious beliefs?


Oh dear......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> what would happen if you ate when you wasnt supposed to?


he will turn in to a gremlin lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The guy is serious, and I van't believe some fcukwits come on here AND TAKE THE P!SS.....One more wrong word will result in a ban and I don't give a fcuk who it is.....show some fcuking respect you cnuts.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

my mate was talking to me the other night saying how he isnt looking forward to ramadan starting,the bit i find ironic is he just finished a cycle of gear.......is that not a touch on the hypocrytical side?


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> The guy is serious, and I van't believe some fcukwits come on here AND TAKE THE P!SS.....One more wrong word will result in a ban and I don't give a fcuk who it is.....show some fcuking respect you cnuts.


Thanks robsta.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Robsta said:


> The guy is serious, and I van't believe some fcukwits come on here AND TAKE THE P!SS.....One more wrong word will result in a ban and I don't give a fcuk who it is.....show some fcuking respect you cnuts.


lmao Robsta's a Stella powered mod this morning:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

At work a few of the muslim lads used to go on night shift during Ramadan, it was just easier on them... tyring to work all day with nothing in them was dangerous.

If you can't do that, I'd seriously arrange your training on the run up to the month and take a month off training - you'll keep more tissue that catabolically training with no intake.

Ie, I'd train like fvck on the weeks leading up to it then do nothing for a month, be good and fit for when it finishes


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmao Robsta's a Stella powered mod this morning:laugh:


Regardless of what he is...he is right, cos i thought the whole point of having forums like this was to get advice regardless of religion race colour. Some people just dont appreciate others.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

zainasaurus said:


> Regardless of what he is...he is right, cos i thought the whole point of having forums like this was to get advice regardless of religion race colour. Some people just dont appreciate others.


Some peopel just don't understand Islam mate, they probably aren't being complete gits.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> At work a few of the muslim lads used to go on night shift during Ramadan, it was just easier on them... tyring to work all day with nothing in them was dangerous.
> 
> If you can't do that, I'd seriously arrange your training on the run up to the month and take a month off training - you'll keep more tissue that catabolically training with no intake.
> 
> Ie, I'd train like fvck on the weeks leading up to it then do nothing for a month, be good and fit for when it finishes


Im going to try train 45 mins each day hopefully just before fast opens, working isnt so difficult, the first few days are hard after that you get used to it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

weeman said:


> lmao Robsta's a Stella powered mod this morning:laugh:


Aha, as in past tense mate....I'm now a henry powered mod....woohooo


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Appologies, it was only meant in light humour no offence intended


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

on the thing that weeman said. i dont understand this either. few of my friends at the gym who take gear are muslim, yet are going on ramadan. i dont understand how taking gear can be ok in islam? serious question , no offence meant mate


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

well jhow about we start another thread on the subject and focus this one on answering the questions for Zain


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> on the thing that weeman said. i dont understand this either. few of my friends at the gym who take gear are muslim, yet are going on ramadan. i dont understand how taking gear can be ok in islam? serious question , no offence meant mate


Drugs are forbidden in islam because they make you hullcinated, lose control of your actions, not being yourself etc. Gear on the other hand is always been debated, as it doesnt harm you as such compared to other drugs. I cant comment in detail as i dont have the knowledge to, but will ask someone and back to you about it Dom


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

no problem mate i have always wondered, ill ask some guys today at the gym about it. as ive said before, just train before you break fast and should be fine. or even get a quick meal in at 845pm then train at 9pm if you can, then can eat rest of the night till 3am then get some sleep or something


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Robsta said:


> well jhow about we start another thread on the subject and focus this one on answering the questions for Zain


What protein/carbs would you reccomend for when i close fast? Need something slow releasing


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

All I can say that in muslim countries where I've lived, AAS use is very open where as alcohol etc isn't


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

zainasaurus said:


> What protein/carbs would you reccomend for when i close fast? Need something slow releasing


mate, I'm the first one to admit I only know basic nutrition and much better asking pscarb or titchy tom instead......but I'd suggest a casein shake, as it's what I have before bed to release protein slower.....but there are probably better things to have....I'll leave it to the "proper bodybuilders" who compete


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Robsta said:


> mate, I'm the first one to admit I only know basic nutrition and much better asking pscarb or titchy tom instead......but I'd suggest a casein shake, as it's what I have before bed to release protein slower.....but there are probably better things to have....I'll leave it to the "proper bodybuilders" who compete


yeah,you 20'' gun sporting mohawked mutherfuker wannabe bodybuilder,leave it to the experts:lol: :lol:

as Robsta said mate a nice slow release protein,or a multi source protein like for instance- http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=201?osCsid=pv4mikj4r54q8tvlasgb8n9jl0 that would be a top choice mate,6 sources of protein for a nice consistent release rate over several hours and also you can use the ukm discount code for a bit more of a bargain. :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

blah blah blah vlah


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

fcuk that, I'm deleting that sharpish......


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

It may be a good idea to take the time off and reduce calories only to maintenance then when Ramadam has finished hyper up the caloires and go for the anabolic burst cycle. But a month wont hurt aslong as you make maintenance calories, it may give your body a rest and reset your CNS. We're not all pros and a month of out out 12 wont kill you. Good luck mate and stay strong with your beliefs


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck with training over Ramadan, hope you get something sorted! Its hard enough training normally without fasting!


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Ramadan has begun thought i keep everyone updated with diet and training plans.

3:30 am BREAKFAST

Omlette with 4 eggs (2 yolks)

2 Whole meal bread

Oat bar

Spoon of peanut butter

Berocca (VIT B)drink

1 Protein shake (caesin)

Fast opens today around 8:40


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

what time are you going to train then? fast stops around 8.40pm again right?


----------



## fayce (Aug 22, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> Ramadan has begun thought i keep everyone updated with diet and training plans.
> 
> 3:30 am BREAKFAST
> 
> ...


Nice thread, thats pretty much what i had for sehri :thumb: Can you reccomend a decent caesin shake? they dont seem to sell it at my local supp shop.

One thing though from what i've heard, training whilst in a fasted and dehydrated state causes some muscle breakdown and loss in strength. Can anyone shed some light on this and some science behind it? Another thing, does glutamine help preseve muscle?? would it be effective while i'm fasting? thanks!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

of course training without food or water will be catabolic, i suggest you train just before breaking fast, or having one meal on breaking fast then train so you can feed your muscles after working


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i never realised you cant drink water during the day? must be very difficult to get thru the day. Its defo a tough thing for anyone to go through.

Good luck with the training during ramadan.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Have plenty of EAAs to help preserve muscle, BCAAs are a bit too anabolic if you take them before fast close.

For the person asking about a good cassein shake, go on myprotein.com and order some milk concentrate protein (cassein).

Good Luck Zani, takes true dedication. p.s. I'm fairly sure you can eat/drink water if your ramadan affects your health.... eg dehydration, blackouts, feinting and other symptoms endangering your health


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you cant drink water


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Technically you can but only if you are ill, elderly or very young, and even then you are supposed to pay for a poor person's sehri (e.g. contributing money through the mosque).

As for the drugs issue, Islam forbids intoxication - quite different from banning alcohol, etc., and I know Muslims who drink, but never more than a small glass of wine - and I've never heard of anyone getting intoxicated off AAS 

Zain, good luck over the next 4 weeks. Your rebound off Eid will be fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> what time are you going to train then? fast stops around 8.40pm again right?


I train at 7:45 for 45 mins

yeah fast finishes around 8:35


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

fayce said:


> Nice thread, thats pretty much what i had for sehri :thumb: Can you reccomend a decent caesin shake? they dont seem to sell it at my local supp shop.
> 
> One thing though from what i've heard, training whilst in a fasted and dehydrated state causes some muscle breakdown and loss in strength. Can anyone shed some light on this and some science behind it? Another thing, does glutamine help preseve muscle?? would it be effective while i'm fasting? thanks!


the one i USN MUSCLE FUEL DYNAMIC WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE CASEIN.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good work mate. shows some serious dedication this fasting business, my girlfriend used to do it aswell.

alot of the guys at my gym today are fasting, dont know how they do it lol. keep up the good work.

maybe turn this into your fasting journal or something to see how you get on, i know i will be interested


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> of course training without food or water will be catabolic, i suggest you train just before breaking fast, or having one meal on breaking fast then train so you can feed your muscles after working


Yesterday training was not bad. Did get thursrty but then i realised once opening my fast i couldnt eat much, so decide to go for a different stratagy today,

Open fast with

water, some fruit salad and whey protien shake.

then eat again have a proper meal 2 hours later.


----------



## fayce (Aug 22, 2009)

yes feels like my stomach's shrunk. for me 8 hours isn't enough time to eat, i'm just forcing it down.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Just sleep during the day


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

in lahore fast begin around5.15 am and fast reaks at 7.37pm .... and i've made a strategy to sleep just after fajr prayer and wake at 3pm or 4pm! (im on university holidayz ..me lucky) ..and its just 4 hours im without food and today i broke fast with everything i got lol ... and do the gym an hour after breaking fast,follewd by pwo and again huge meals of mince or meat are planned after that... lets c how it goes for me to ... and wut my belly and metabolism reacts to it ...


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

few days have passed and training is getting hard...! the biggest problem i got is eating, im losing my appetite. cant eat as much... feel full to early.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

aqs said:


> in lahore fast begin around5.15 am and fast reaks at 7.37pm .... and i've made a strategy to sleep just after fajr prayer and wake at 3pm or 4pm! (im on university holidayz ..me lucky) ..and its just 4 hours im without food and today i broke fast with everything i got lol ... and do the gym an hour after breaking fast,follewd by pwo and again huge meals of mince or meat are planned after that... lets c how it goes for me to ... and wut my belly and metabolism reacts to it ...


same here im a uni student and have got holidays. So i just stay awake all night and sleep mostly during the day. Last year i tried to train just before opening the fast but didnt like it. This year i train an hour and half after the fast opens and feel alot better


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

first of all hats off to you mate i couldn't do it.

what i would do is try and get as much time off work as poss or swap swifts with someone for nights, if that facilities available for you.

sleep as much as i can between daylight.

have a casein double dose protein shake 03:25 am and eat as much as poss through night.


----------



## brutality (Feb 10, 2009)

Try eating a little 1st then read magrib after reading eat again str8 away, you can usually eat more


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Jsb said:


> first of all hats off to you mate i couldn't do it.
> 
> what i would do is try and get as much time off work as poss or swap swifts with someone for nights, if that facilities available for you.
> 
> ...


wish life was easier...

im having double the dose of casein protien... but what i realised at night is i cant eat as much. i eat alittle after fast opens then eat a proper meal an hour later, but when i try to eat another meal few hours after the previous one i feel sick. losing my appetite big time... parents loving it sayin their saving loads of money


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

brutality said:


> Try eating a little 1st then read magrib after reading eat again str8 away, you can usually eat more


Yeah thats what im doing


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

if fasting finishes at about 8:30 then there are a fair few gyms that don't close till 10pm, so your evening workout could happen, although how that fits in with family 'breaking fast' i would not like to presume anything.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hows the fasting going mate?

alot of the guys at my gym are leaning up nicely


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

good thread zain.

i promised I would train when ramadan started but i just havent had the motivation to go to gym so i have had a week off! im definatly gonna go train tommorow.

i will probably just have a scoop of whey and some fruit and then go to the gym.

one of the hardest things i have found is trying not to stuff yourself when breaking the fast.

saying that, im already hungry and its 5;30 lol


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

tahir said:


> good thread zain.
> 
> i promised I would train when ramadan started but i just havent had the motivation to go to gym so i have had a week off! im definatly gonna go train tommorow.
> 
> ...


i know what you mean about wanting to stuff your self lol. I did it a few times then could not move for ages lol. I just try and keep it light at iftaari


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

ramadan goin well .. break my fast Heavy and straight (i know its aint that good but its ma style  after maghrib and 45 mints goto gym ...right after gym to the masjid 9:15 amd after taraweeh 10:30 right home to eat ... next meal (grounded beef very tasty from interior lahore) at 1am... shake at 3 am and last one at 5am ...... Now zainasaurus said he feels too full..MAN thats the problem which has a very nice solution for me and thats ,.,,, 12 eggs 12 bananas 1 litre milk mith 4tbsp olive oil (i call it aqs shake  lol ) ....woila down the throat in 2throws or 3 .... very fine for me while on bulking .... usually its only the time of breaking fast when i feel hungry and after that u have to struggle make things go down becoause of slow metabolism...so try heavy shakes


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

aqs said:


> 12 eggs 12 bananas 1 litre milk mith 4tbsp olive oil (i call it aqs shake  lol )


Damn.. thats a ruff shake. 12 bananas!!! Fair play have some reps


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Damn.. thats a ruff shake. 12 bananas!!! Fair play have some reps


lol thats like 105g protein, 240g carbs and god knows what the fat is like....daaaaamn :blink:


----------



## supasetta (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, ive been lurking on this forum for quite a while and thought it a good time to join up after reading this thread.

I fast and train and find that training about an hour before the fast opens is my preferred time to train. Instead of training 4-5 days a week though i have cut down to 3 and am trying to follow a routine from one of arnold Schwartzniegers early books on training.

The routine consists of :

Clean and press followed by side raises.

Bench press followed by Flys.

Pull ups followed by barbell rows

Close grip bench followed by barbell curls

Squats followed by lunges then calve raises.

Each exercise is carried out directly after the other with a mins rest in between sets. I have found it works very well since i started doing it. 3 circuits

As soon as i break fast i have 3 large dates, with some fruit salad. Pray then eat baked chicken breast with some small potatoes and some rice. Followed a little later by a proteing shake ( bodytronics express whey.) Couple of hours later i have another shake then go to bed,as much water as i can get in me.

For sehri:

3-4 weetabix with a chopped banana laced with honey.

sometimes two slices wholemeal bread toasted.

3 dates

Handful of mixed nuts and raisins.

Cod liver oil and milk thistle.

Another Shake.

500mls water

lost a little size but nothing major and strength is still ok.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

started a journal going to update it daily from now on

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/71729-zainasaurus-ramadan-journal.html


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

aqs said:


> ramadan goin well .. break my fast Heavy and straight (i know its aint that good but its ma style  after maghrib and 45 mints goto gym ...right after gym to the masjid 9:15 amd after taraweeh 10:30 right home to eat ... next meal (grounded beef very tasty from interior lahore) at 1am... shake at 3 am and last one at 5am ...... Now zainasaurus said he feels too full..MAN thats the problem which has a very nice solution for me and thats ,.,,, 12 eggs 12 bananas 1 litre milk mith 4tbsp olive oil (i call it aqs shake  lol ) ....woila down the throat in 2throws or 3 .... very fine for me while on bulking .... usually its only the time of breaking fast when i feel hungry and after that u have to struggle make things go down becoause of slow metabolism...so try heavy shakes


I tried your banana magic milkshake..... left me bloated like no tomorrow. And thats worse than feeling full! How do you do it man


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> Drugs are forbidden in islam because they make you hullcinated, lose control of your actions, not being yourself etc. Gear on the other hand is always been debated, as it doesnt harm you as such compared to other drugs. I cant comment in detail as i dont have the knowledge to, but will ask someone and back to you about it Dom


Hi all,

I've been watching this thread with interest & have studied the subject of AAS in Islaam at length with an Islaamic student of knowledge. The issue that arises from AAS is the issue of benefit & harm. Although the brother Zainasaurus has rightly pointed out that illicit or some types of pharmaceutical drugs are deemed impermissable due to their mind altering & sometimes hullocigenic properties. AAS on the other hand come under a different catergory because they are not an illicit drug taken for social or mind altering reasons, so therefore the rulings differ from say alcohol and/or cannabis.

The main issue that arises is the issue of long term harm/effects with regards to the use of AAS. When questioned on the subject of the permissablity of AAS in Islaam then it will be based on the fact that will prolonged use of AAS lead to negative health implications, if the answer is yes then they are IMPERMISSABLE/HARAM to use. If an invidual can use clean, aunthentic good quality AAS long term or short term with minimum negative health implications then they are PERMISSABLE (please note the Muslims reading this thread that because they are permissable it does not make them Halal, that is a whole new thread).

Furthermore as with everything in Islaam all the actions done are based upon their intentions, so if by using AAS your intention is to commit acts which are contaray to the ruling of Islaam then once again they are IMPERMISSABLE/HARAM to use. If AAS are used personally or proffesionally, to aid with the sport of choice with minimal harm to health, mind or any other aspect of a persons life then they are deemed permissable. If they are causing harm physically, mentally or socially then they are impermissable.

In summary if a Muslim wants to use AAS then he should do so with a clean, authentic good quality AAS & also use it moderatley. If anyone wants any further clarififcation then don't hesitate to comment.


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

Cheese said:


> Damn.. thats a ruff shake. 12 bananas!!! Fair play have some reps


 lol brother ... yeah its ruff shake ... but for those who say to be hard-gainers(actually under eaters) will benefit from it ... i gained 8kgs in 4 months and dont worry about that fat cuz my abs outline are still very visible and quality mass on me ... dont know where all that fat goes .. but seriously it gave quality masss .... BUT ITS DEFINITELY not for those endo/meso bodies who wud catch fats much faster .... just for hardgainer bulikng and specially during fast,


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

Seyyed said:


> lol thats like 105g protein, 240g carbs and god knows what the fat is like....daaaaamn :blink:


i guess this shake is a fair punishment for those who call themselves hardgainers and actually are under eaters lol :lol:


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

zainasaurus said:


> I tried your banana magic milkshake..... left me bloated like no tomorrow. And thats worse than feeling full! How do you do it man


brother try it by dividing it into 3 separate meals... have them after 3 hours ... if taken with 3hr interval no bloat then .... dont know wuts ur body is like but keep those sugars and fats in mind too ... it just worked the best for me


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

i've sent you a PM with the details zain but for anyone else interested there's a gym opening soon in Leeds that is open 24hrs a day...also one in Manchester and Wolverhampton..i know it wont help now as it's not open yet but might be handy for next year at least then you can train and eat anytime you want.

PM me if you want the link


----------



## fayce (Aug 22, 2009)

hungryshark said:


> i've sent you a PM with the details zain but for anyone else interested there's a gym opening soon in Leeds that is open 24hrs a day...also one in Manchester and Wolverhampton..i know it wont help now as it's not open yet but might be handy for next year at least then you can train and eat anytime you want.
> 
> PM me if you want the link


i've spent like 5 mins trying to figure out how to pm you lol and as ya know i failed hard. you mind sending me the link? anyone know if theres anything in brum?


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

dropped the link on your visitor wall Fayce


----------



## fayce (Aug 22, 2009)

the one in wednesfield is actually quite close to me  nice one


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

cool unfortunately not open till jan...and dunno how good the weights section will be but at least it's cheap and can go anytime you want


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

i think this would be a nice end to this post (till next ramadhan comes  ) ... neither i gained nor lost .. i maintained my weight n muscle .... by sleeping all the day ,,,eating all the night... so for anyone looking 4 wut wud happen to him in ramadan is straightly advised to fast punctuality to obey the sacred command from ALLAH .,,,, pray all prayers including taraweeh and eat from dusk to dawn.. start with high sugars while breaking fast...pray followed by meals every 2 or 3 hours .... u wouldnt lose anything either inshaALLAh if u wudnt gain


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

Robsta said:


> The guy is serious, and I van't believe some fcukwits come on here AND TAKE THE P!SS.....One more wrong word will result in a ban and I don't give a fcuk who it is.....show some fcuking respect you cnuts.


i dont know about religions so were they being tits are just curious. i dont have a religion or whatever so i dont understand what ramadam. what its for or anything i gatherd its fasting is just for one day or what?


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> on the thing that weeman said. i dont understand this either. few of my friends at the gym who take gear are muslim, yet are going on ramadan. i dont understand how taking gear can be ok in islam? serious question , no offence meant mate


Again, I see this over and over

People having the mentality that Gear=Darkside

It is permissible to use a drug to benefit the body in a positive manner or to cure a physical problem/mental problem, as long as it is used under good intention.

AAS has many positive effects to your health.

Again, Nicotine is a drug. Look at everyone puffing away. The problem is the view of society towards AAS and how its effecting you. Not if its permissible or not in religion.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

aqs said:


> i think this would be a nice end to this post (till next ramadhan comes  ) ... neither i gained nor lost .. i maintained my weight n muscle .... by sleeping all the day ,,,eating all the night... so for anyone looking 4 wut wud happen to him in ramadan is straightly advised to fast punctuality to obey the sacred command from ALLAH .,,,, pray all prayers including taraweeh and eat from dusk to dawn.. start with high sugars while breaking fast...pray followed by meals every 2 or 3 hours .... u wouldnt lose anything either inshaALLAh if u wudnt gain


That's cheating! :lol:


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Did keep an eye out on this thread during Ramadan....I managed to retain the muscle mass and lost a bit of fat so for me Allhamdulillah Ramadan was more blessed as for me its hard for me to loose fat but I was easily able to do it.

Also slept till late during the day...went to the gym after iftar...stayed up all nite...and ate heavily from iftar to sehar with intervals of two hours...Shukar Allah for blessing us with the great month of Ramadan, and the food that we eat.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> That's cheating! :lol:


i agree, the whole point of the month is suffer and understand how it feels. The month is not about fasting, but about self purification. Being humble, appreciating your life, respecting those around you, and being closer to your self.

People now, just look at it as Oh i have to fast no matter what. Sleep all day and eat all night. makes no sense. It would take a man of more character and understanding to not fast at all.


----------

